# Pflanzen-faulen



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein Problem mit meinen Teichpflanzen,
Obwohl sie in den richtigen Zonen, d.h. Tiefen, eingepflanzt wurden, faulen diese kurz über dem Pflanzkorb ab.
Hatte dieses Problem jetzt schon mit mehren Sorten von Pflanzen und Tiefen.

An was könnte dies liegen??
Kann es mit der Pflanzerde zu tun haben, daß diese zu stark verdichtet und die Wurzeln "vertrocknen"??
Oder an was könnte es liegen. 
Macht langsam keinen Spaß und geht ins Geld. Nach einigen Tagen schwimmen die Blätter auf dem Teich.

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

hm...
was brauchen wir damit wir antworten können:

was für pflanzen ?
was für erde ?
 was auch noch von interesse sein könnte wo hast du die pflanzen her, immer vom selben ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

die Pflanzerde ist von  "Flora gard" Teicherde für Becken- und Korbbepflanzung.
Welche Pflanzen es waren kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen. Waren nämlich einige, aber unabhängig von der Zone.
Die Pflanzen hab ich in verschiedenen Geschäften gekauft. Teilweise aus der Pflanzabteilung in Baumärkten und teilweise aus der Gärtnerei.

Habe gerade vorhin eine Pflanze mal umgesetzt.
Die Erde in der Wurzelnähe, ziemlich in der Mitte des Korbs war recht trocken.
Hab sie jetzt mal nur in Kies gesetzt.

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

alle sogenannten 'Teicherden' die ich bisher in die Finger bekommen habe, waren auf Torfbasis und daher für den Teich vollkommen ungeeignet. Ich vermute mal, die Erde in den Körben stinkt auch wenn man sie aus dem Wasser hebt, und das Teichwasser hat einen bräunlichen Stich?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

hallo,

muß dir leider recht geben.
die erde riecht schon etwas, insbesobdere bei den älteren körben.
auch hat das wasser eine trübe färbung.

soll ich die erde besser weglassen?

peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Besorg Dir mal Indikatorpapier und stelle den pH-Wert des Wassers fest. Ich vermute er wird so bei 3 - 4 liegen, was für die meisten Pflanzen viel zu niedrig ist. Nur spezialisierte __ Moorpflanzen kommen mit solchen Wasserverhältnissen zurecht. Ursache ist der Torf in der 'Teicherde'. Am besten Du entfernst alle 'Teicherde' und ersetzt sie durch Verlegesand. 'Teicherde' ist ein ziemlicher Schwindel, sie ist nicht nur teuer, obendrein macht sie Dir fast alle Pflanzen kaputt.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

klingt schon mal hilfreich.
dann sag ich mal danke, und werd morgen mal nach dem ph-wert schauen, und dann entsprechend handeln.
"halte euch auf dem laufenden".
es kommen bestimmt noch einige fragen von mir in nächster zeit, da ich noch recht neu in der materie teich bin. 
und nur auf verkäufer-beratung will ichmich auchnicht verlassen. 

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Peter,

den letzen Satz sollest Du auf jeden Fall beherzigen.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Viele Verkäufer erstaunlich wenig Wissen haben oder wollen einen absichtlich ins Verderben rennen lassen um ihre "Pflege-Produkte" zu verkaufen.


----------

